# HELP ! Cannondale Synapse Carbon fork



## CHRIS217 (Jan 10, 2010)

hi after bit of advice as trying to decide on the APEX or 105 version of the above

my understanding is the SRAM Apex version has a fork with carbon fork blades and an Alloy steerer and the 105 has a Carbon steerer / caron blades

can anyone confirm this /

as i am trying to make a decision


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Yes, the 2012 Synapse Apex uses the fork w/an alloy steerer. I ended up going with the Synapse 4 w/Rival because I wanted the full carbon fork and the WiFli derailleur w/the 12/32 cassette.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Get the full carbon fork. You won't regret it.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Beside the carbon fork issue, I am going to throw in a thought to consider the 105 components.

The Apex is a 12/32 cassette and I would have to question if you really need that gearing. Not saying you can't replace the cassette, but I believe that is one of the selling points of the Sram Apex (32 cog). I don't think Shimano offers that (I could be wrong)

Where my wife and I ride, we have a lot of rolling hills and some of them can get steep. One of my concerns was to ensure my wife could make it up those hills. With the 105 11/28 (28 cog) set-up, she makes it up them just fine.

The 105 version you are looking at probably offers the 11/28 or 12/28 cog

105 is a solid group set and my wife and I really like it.

Just something to consider.

v/r

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Can't go wrong with Apex 12/32 ratio it's the best for new rider to attack steep hills, having compact 50/34 front chainring and 12/3232 on rear is a great combo.


----------

